# Main > News >  KickStarter - Monster Tokens by Devin Night

## DevinNight

Hey guys, I haven't been around much, though I have been making maps, and illustrations and lots of tokens.

I just launched a kickstarter focusing on monster tokens, ﻿http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/...by-devin-night

If you would rather see some maps or other things I've been working on please go here. http://devinnight.wordpress.com/

I'm hoping to make it around more once I have caught up on my workload.

Thanks.
-D

----------


## Gamerprinter

If anyone can create monster tokens well, it's you, Devin!

----------


## ruff

excellent work..

----------


## MadCartographer

Hi Devin, Just wanted to say thanks for the tokens you made for me.  Remember the 7 tokens you made for T-Bolt?  That's me.  AWESOME work too.  You described my tokes as:

 "I am working on a set of 7 tokens for Tbolt. I’ll post them when they are done it’s the craziest character requests I’ve ever been asked to do."  

When I read that, I cracked up.  Thanks again Devin, awesome work!

----------


## DevinNight

Thanks guys. Yeah those characters are still at the top, though there are some dark chaos marines which are closing the gap as they mutate.

----------


## Djekspek

they look great! (as usual  :Smile:  Good luck getting this great project funded! cheers, DJ

----------

